# Pavoni service facility London area



## Zee786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi everyone

I recently purchased a pavoni professional I'm starting to enjoy using it but have a couple of issues I have the leaking Base issue and the boiler to the Base joinery is loose and also would like to service It. I'm not a hands on person so would like to take it somewhere to get it on point.

I'm looking for somewhere in or around London to take it to who could help out.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Seals and group head servicing is very simple and quite enjoyable, however the loose base issue, is something I needed help with when I refurbished mine, so it's definitely a good idea to take it somewhere that can use a wooded clap to avoid damaging the boiler as the seals are replaced and tightened. A quick google came up with London Espresso http://www.londonespresso.com/contact_london_espresso.htm

Not used myself so I'm unable to offer any endorsement


----------



## Zee786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks il give them a call


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

My 3 week old pro makes fabulous coffee but has the dreaded hot boiler rotation. Please can you let us know how you get on with londonespresso and servicing? Mine isn't leaking so I'll live with the rotation for now I think. The base is by far the weakest part of the whole package. Pavoni should address this in a redesign of that area instead of making all these stupid, vulgar, non-technical embellishments on models like Stradivarius and gold plating etc etc...Put a much heavier base on it, in keeping with the build quality of the rest of the machine, and sort out the rotation and leak issues, and sell it for £150 more as the "Pro 2". I'd be happy to pay that.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

lotuseater said:


> My 3 week old pro makes fabulous coffee but has the dreaded hot boiler rotation. Please can you let us know how you get on with londonespresso and servicing? Mine isn't leaking so I'll live with the rotation for now I think. The base is by far the weakest part of the whole package. Pavoni should address this in a redesign of that area instead of making all these stupid, vulgar, non-technical embellishments on models like Stradivarius and gold plating etc etc...Put a much heavier base on it, in keeping with the build quality of the rest of the machine, and sort out the rotation and leak issues, and sell it for £150 more as the "Pro 2". I'd be happy to pay that.


Agree.

But if yours is 3 weeks old shouldn't you send it back?


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Jon said:


> Agree.
> 
> But if yours is 3 weeks old shouldn't you send it back?


I may well do that Jon. It would be a very big inconvenience and I suspect any number of replacements would do the same in a matter of weeks, as it seems a design quirk, to put it politely. It only became apparent in the last day or 2 so I am mulling my options.

There are threads on the net about sorting it out yourself but it requires not only tightening of some flanged bit but also fiddling with gaskets and using Loctite thread grip. I am not technically minded at all and to play with it myself would surely invalidate the warranty as well as risk buggering it up good and proper.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

lotuseater said:


> I may well do that Jon. It would be a very big inconvenience and I suspect any number of replacements would do the same in a matter of weeks, as it seems a design quirk, to put it politely. It only became apparent in the last day or 2 so I am mulling my options.
> 
> There are threads on the net about sorting it out yourself but it requires not only tightening of some flanged bit but also fiddling with gaskets and using Loctite thread grip. I am not technically minded at all and to play with it myself would surely invalidate the warranty as well as risk buggering it up good and proper.


I'd Send it back, the base fine on my pro, it was my 1999 model that needed tightening


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok thanks Owain


----------

